# Adding a movie hard drive... questions



## cloverdizzle (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a little usb 320gb hard drive I never used ($25 black friday deal last year) that I want to put some movies on for the kids. What is the best way to do this? Is there a certain format I need to use or specific software I need to get? We have a 2012 SE RSE w/nav.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

The RSE system will not play video files regardless of format. You're stuck with DVDs unless you pickup something that plugs into the AV inputs in the rear.


----------



## cloverdizzle (Dec 29, 2012)

Is there an easy way? Does lockpick allow this? I guess I have a lot more reading to do.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Friends of ours use an iPod with the movies loaded on that, then use the AUX ports in the rear.


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

Look on amazon for Micca Mplay media player

Or check out another members setup:http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6113230-RES-Go-digital-for-about-60-bucks

I have an old iPhone 3GS connected with av cable. It's loaded with movies and can play anything on my DVR through a sling box.


----------

